#ubuntu-website 2009-02-02
<qense> hello
<rxMokka> hi guys :D anyone around thats familiar with the implementation of ubuntu.com's drupal theme?
<rxMokka> I'm trying to detect updates to any one of these pages, in an efficient way(other than full download would be prefered)... but one seem to have last-modified header
<rxMokka> "http://www.ubuntu.com/taxonomy/term/2/0","http://www.ubuntu.com/usn", "http://www.ubuntu.com/taxonomy/term/2/0/feed"
<rxMokka> I'm told that reply headers are simply implemented via listing in a $headers variable in the template file, and am wondering if last-modified is infact implemented, and is just getting zapped by the cache-proxy, or if there is some other method I could be using to detect changes to these pages
<rxMokka> hey mpt
<mpt> hi rxMokka
<rxMokka> would you happen to be familiar with ubuntu.com's implementation of the drupal theme?
<rxMokka> the http reply headers are my specific interest
<mpt> rxMokka, not at all
<mpt> sorry
<mpt> newz2000 is the expert on that
<newz2000> hi
<newz2000> rxMokka: what is it you need to know?
<rxMokka> newz2000: I'm wanting to know if last-modified header is enabled in drupal, and getting filtered out by the cache-proxy
<rxMokka> or if its not enabled, and could be
<rxMokka> I'm working on an outomated monitoring script for USNs, and would rather not download the entire USN feed to see if its been changed... if there's a possibility to just pull the http reply headers and check a last-modified
<newz2000> we have a squid proxies in between drupal and you. We've made some custom modifications in order to make drupal play nice with squid.
<newz2000> ah, I see
<rxMokka> the Age header seems like it could get out of sync too easily to depend on
<rxMokka> and judging by wikipedia description, Date's not quite what I'm looking for either
<rxMokka> but I could be way wrong on date
<newz2000> rxMokka: not currently but if you want to file a launchpad bug against ubuntu-website product I'll investigate it when we migrate to Drupal 6
<rxMokka> newz2000: no chance its as easy as adding ', last-modified' to the tpl.php's $headers variable?
<newz2000> sorry, but it's not
<rxMokka> bummer
<newz2000> a lot on the page can change besides the node content
<rxMokka> newz2000: it'd still work for me even if last-modified changed to reflect non-node changes... since I would beable to just look at the http://www.ubuntu.com/taxonomy/term/2/0/feed page, with no content except for node content
<rxMokka> but I can see how it could confuse the clients of other users looking at main-site pages :/
<rxMokka> but then again, with no last-modified currently in use, isn't everyone's client requesting a full fresh copy every time anyway?
 * newz2000 checks
<newz2000> correct, there is no support for if-modified-since / conditional get with the system the way it's currently configured
<newz2000> I have written code for this type of thing for another CMS and can attest that there are a lot of variables and it is not trivial to implement.
<rxMokka> ah ok
<rxMokka> well thanks newz2000
<newz2000> always happy to try and help
<rxMokka> I'll put in a bug request, and make due with some slightly pulls in the mean time
<newz2000> as an alternative you can subscribe to the security announcement list
<rxMokka> *some slightly larger
<newz2000> the security team triggers the emails the same time they update the rss feed
<newz2000> so you could subscribe a unique address and use incoming mails to that as a trigger to pull the rss
<rxMokka> oh cool, they did not mention that an email was auto-triggered by the USN publication
<newz2000> well, that's the way it used to be. They have an automation system that does something like this.
<newz2000> I may not have a complete understanding of the process but it's something like that
<rxMokka> looks like they use the same drupal template to generate the email formats as well
<rxMokka> I'll checkout their tool on launchpad and verify its operation, nice pointer thanks!
#ubuntu-website 2009-02-03
<qense> hello
<qense> argh, I hate having to use multiple foreaches within each other
#ubuntu-website 2009-02-04
<qense> hello
<Caesar> newz2000: hi
<newz2000> hi Caesar, what is your concern with the rss feed?
<Caesar> It needs some <pre> tags
<Caesar> Or the style needs to be embedded inside the <description>
<Caesar> Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/taxonomy/term/2/0/feed with Firefox
<newz2000> yes, I've seen it. It is a problem,
<Caesar> It's all mashed together
<newz2000> I will bring it up to the person who publishes this content and see if he can get the pre tags back in there.
<newz2000> or use a different formatting
<Caesar> Great thanks
<ryanakca> mdke: ping, Would you be able to help me try to figure out how I can get the searchbar you implemented for h.u.c/community/ working for wiki.kubuntu.org?
<ryanakca> mdke: also, how did you go by getting the sys admins to upload ubuntu-new for people to test? RT? And how many weeks should I expect it to take to get them to upload kubuntu-new?
#ubuntu-website 2009-02-05
<mdke> ryanakca: I can try, but you need to send me unencrypted email, I can't read that with gmail
<mdke> ryanakca: and yes, RT is the only way to get the sysadmins to do stuff. I don't know what the likely response time is
<seraph-os> hi everyone
<seraph-os> am i logged in anyone see me type?
<seraph-os> anyone?
<MadsRH> yes :-)
<seraph-os> yay
<seraph-os> so where is everyone?
<seraph-os> new to ubuntu and was looken for some help(s)
<MadsRH> Well, 12 people here. What kind of help?
<seraph-os> ummm where to begin...
<seraph-os> im trying to use compiz and my system crashes when i try use options
<seraph-os> and cant seem to get my optical drivvvvve to regognise copied media
<rxMokka> seraph-os: this is a chat about the _website_
<seraph-os> oh
<seraph-os> i just cant find anything lol
<MadsRH> seraph-os -> I have to say, I feel the forum is the best place to get help. But other people like other ways. Have you tried the #ubuntu
<seraph-os> hmm
<seraph-os> sry
<MadsRH> seraph-os -> here's a few ways you could go: http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<seraph-os> well in any case considering this is the website then is their a way not only to download the ubuntu iso but also all the updates and media etc. in something close to one file or 2?
<rxMokka> seraph-os: why not just get iso, then immediately run system update?
<seraph-os> i did
<seraph-os> except lol ive done it about 15 times
<seraph-os> lol i guess it wants to crash on me
<seraph-os> just wondered if i was possible to download everything u need somhow
<rxMokka> copy the downloaded .deb files to an external source for easy re-installation of the updates
<rxMokka> you don't "need" updates
<seraph-os> where are the deb files?
<seraph-os> sry i don't mean toaste ur time a newb...
<rxMokka> /var/apt/archive I believe? run a search for *.deb under /var
<rxMokka> there's probably an apt-backup or something that you can install that'll do it for you
<seraph-os> well now that i know i can just move those files i guess it would be easier lol
#ubuntu-website 2009-02-06
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2009-02-08
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2010-02-09
<mpt> Eh, www.ubuntu.com and webapps.ubuntu.com have different top-level navigation
<thorwil> mpt: and backgrounds and borders. at least the later doesn't have that biting grey/orange contrast
<mpt> ... and different widths ...
<mpt> oh, no, I just had them zoomed in differently
#ubuntu-website 2010-02-10
<thorwil> mpt, newz2000: would you be so kind to add testimonials to my wiki page for my membership application? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThorstenWilms
<mpt> thorwil, done
<mpt> with pleasure :-)
<newz2000> thorwil: it would be my pleasure
<thorwil> thank you, mpt!
<thorwil> thank you, newz2000!
<newz2000> my pleasure. ;-) I think you'll get approved.
<qense> I can't get the spaces right in [[#Section head]] links on the wiki. How can you do that?
 * newz2000 has never done that
#ubuntu-website 2010-02-12
<newz2000> hi cjohnston, I'll be ready. Running into another meeting here momentarily and then will be back in time for ours to start
<cjohnston> great newz2000
<dpm> cjohnston, newz2000, I might be a couple of minutes late, on a phone call
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> thanks dpm
<cjohnston> hey pak33m
<pak33m> oh hey there
<pak33m> cjohnston: is that youu over in the kids section of the bookstore
<cjohnston> lol.. no
<cjohnston> brb in 1 sec
<newz2000> ok, I'm here
<cjohnston> hey ne
<cjohnston> newz2000:
<dpm> cjohnston, wrapping up the call, but I'm listening
 * newz2000 can start now or wait a couple min, whatever cjohnston prefers
<cjohnston> i am fine with whatever newz2000.. I'm here all day. ;-)
<newz2000> cjohnston: are you leading the meeting?
<cjohnston> I can
<cjohnston> hehe
<newz2000> :-) Be my guest
<cjohnston> dpm: basically the idea behind this project is not to translate the ubuntu.com website, but provide the user with links to provide them with more assistance in their prefered language based upon their browser defined preferred language
<dpm> ok, I'm here now, I apologise for the delay
<cjohnston> no  problem dpm :-)
<cjohnston> we are going to need help from both web developers, loco teams and translators in order to make this project a success
<dpm> cjohnston, yes, that goes inline with a conversation I had with newz2000 some time ago. My preference would be to have all the website translated, but I understand the technical difficulties behind it
<newz2000> dpm: cjohnston will be leading this project
<newz2000> I'll be facilitating it of course
<dpm> cjohnston, you can expect all help you need form me, needles to say, I'm passionate about translations :)
<cjohnston> never would have guessed :-P
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> cjohnston, can you post the link to the spec as a reminder again, please?
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/WebsiteLocalization/Roadmap
<dpm> great, thanks
<cjohnston> I of course am not a programmer, nor do i know any other languages... so I will definatly be in need of assistance
<newz2000> So what do you feel the next step is?
<cjohnston> Right now I feel like the next step is to start getting a team together...
<cjohnston> That include all of the aspects needed...
<dpm> right, sounds good to me
<cjohnston> My thinking, but I don't know is that we will need some sort of database that has information for each language, and then have the code interact with that to pull the information
<cjohnston> but we will need people who can speak the other languages to help provide the information for the database... as well as someone to create the database..
<cjohnston> if a database isnt the best option though, i dont really know... so that will be something that i will be looking for help from my team with
<newz2000> There are a few different options, we can hammer that out when we have our technical meeting
<dpm> cjohnston, what's your vision, though? What do you expect a let's say, Spanish user to first see when he/she gets to ubuntu.com?
<newz2000> you picked the hardest one. :-)
<dpm> :) just to have a rough idea
<cjohnston> dpm: The vision was kind-of given to me... heh..
<newz2000> Lets use Turkish as an example
<dpm> right
<cjohnston> They will see the ubuntu.com website as it sits now... but it will have a "box" area which will provide some basic information on finding help in their language.. possibly under the search bar I believe is that newz2000 had mentioned
<newz2000> It will be very small and link to a page w/ more information that is entirely in Turkish
<dpm> ok, that's fine, I just wanted to have a general idea
<cjohnston> newz2000: are you thinking like one or two lines of text?
<newz2000> like 2-5 words
<cjohnston> ok.. gotcha
<newz2000> The reason Spanish is tricky, and where dpm can help the most
<newz2000> is cases where there are multiple parallel resources
<cjohnston> right
<dpm> I see we're you are going
<newz2000> for example, suppose a peruvian spanish speaker comes to the site
<newz2000> and there are some great es resources but only limited es-pr resources
<newz2000> it makes sense to show them the best resources
<newz2000> not just the es-pr options
<dpm> there are are umbrella teams for bigger areas, such as a general Spanish resource (and I think also for Brazil). We could reach out to them and make sure they've got a resource which links to each specific area or region
<dpm> I'll have to look into that
<newz2000> dpm: are loco team members also translators or are they often two different groups?
<dpm> newz2000, it varies from team to team. Sometimes they are LoCo members, but even if they are, the translations teams operate truly as subteams
<dpm> but actually
<dpm> Thinking of the most active translation teams
<dpm> at least their coordinators play a significant role in their respective LoCo teams
<newz2000> ok, that may make communication a little easier
<newz2000> cjohnston: I think that it may work best for the wiki to be the landing place for these translated pages
<dpm> and a translation team can obviously contain members from different, remote countries
<cjohnston> newz2000: thats what i was just thinking.. have the 4-5 word box point to a wiki page in their language which would provide more resources in their language?
<newz2000> yes
<newz2000> we'll need to create a template that the teams will translate
<cjohnston> ya
<dpm> that I can help with, setting up a template for translation wouldn't be too hard
<newz2000> but by doing it in the wiki, we have easy editiability and we don't have enforced structure so that teams like ES can deviate in order to communicte their special circumstances
<cjohnston> correct
<newz2000> cjohnston: ok so what do we do next?
<dpm> before further discussing, there's another important point: we're rapidly approaching Lucid, and if community members are working on this, I'm conscious not to put too much work on anyone shortly before release. Were you guys thinking on a particular timeframe?
<newz2000> post-release
<newz2000> by at least two weeks
<newz2000> or early April at the latest
<pak33m> hey all, cjohnston is having technical duifficulties and will return.
<pak33m> no really hes right next to me and having trouble with his screen freezing.
<dpm> pak33m, tell him not to worry :)
<newz2000> :-) thanks pak33m
<pak33m> ok... im over here for a minute
<newz2000> pak33m: what do you think about those dates I mentioned?
<pak33m> i obviously dont want to take anything away from lucid... but it would be nice to get it done as soon aspossible
<pak33m> uggh... netbook typing
<pak33m> those dates sound good to me
<newz2000> do you want to aim for pre-lucid?
<dpm> newz2000, I'm not sure pre-lucid would be too realistic, as I still don't quite understand all the work involved
<pak33m> newz2000: im not sure if prelucid is dooable
<dpm> I think we should start with a spec
<newz2000> ok
<pak33m> im in the same boat as dpm as far as the work involved
<newz2000> I'm very happy to aim for post lucid myself
<newz2000> if we were aiming for pre-lucid we'd have to jump through some sizable hurdles asap
<pak33m> i would like to aim mid/late may if thats fine with you
<newz2000> That sounds like a good plain in my book
<newz2000> dpm: have you heard if plans for lucid+1's location/date for UDS is set?
<pak33m> my thoughts are that we need to start putting together a team that has members from all different aspects of our needs
<pak33m> things we need to do:
<pak33m> design a mock-up for approval
<pak33m> create the wiki page template
<pak33m> have the template translated and have approved resources placed into the wiki pages for each language
<dpm> I'm not sure there is a public date yet
<pak33m> design the code that will pull the browser setting from the browser and cross reference it against the information we have gathered to tthen output the information to the ubuntu.com wbesite
<pak33m> newz2000: are you wanting this to only be on ubuntu.com or ubuntu.com/* for people who dont go straight to ubuntu.com
<newz2000> ubuntu.com/* definitely
<pak33m> ok.. cool
<newz2000> *.ubuntu.com maybe
<pak33m> newz2000: ok
<pak33m> this is nice.. i have someone trying to figure out the problem with my laptop while i use his netbook
<newz2000> :-)
<newz2000> There is typically a UDS about 2-4 weeks after a release
<pak33m> newz2000: any comments on the plan above.. or dpm
<newz2000> so I wonder if we can target a date that helps us to benefit from the excitement/energy around a UDS
<dpm> pak33m, newz2000, I think before we start creating a team we should write up a spec linked to a blueprint with all the work involved. We have a goal, but I think we need to provide some more information to those wanting to join th team and start helping
<pak33m> dpm: good point
<newz2000> I agree
<dpm> I think we can start with the current page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/WebsiteLocalization/Roadmap
<pak33m> just expand upon it more
<dpm> yes
<dpm> just write a high level spec on the wiki
<dpm> and create a blueprint with some work items
<dpm> when we've got that, we can announce the project and tell people in more detail what the goal is
<dpm> they can then join and help refining the work items
<dpm> and bring in new ideas
<pak33m> that was part of the point for this meeting to help define some of the things that needed to be done
<newz2000> I think your high-level list is pretty good
<newz2000> that you put here into IRC
<pak33m> ok..
<pak33m> when i get my computer back i will start working on translating things from here onto the wiki page
<pak33m> newz2000: where should i create blueprints at..
<newz2000> does it get tied to a team or a project?
<pak33m> im not the greates with lp
 * newz2000 isn't either
<pak33m> project i believe
<dpm> newz2000, I'd say a project for now
<pak33m> but then the project needs a driver
<pak33m> i believe
<newz2000> ok. We have a team but we probably want a new project
<dpm> is there any ubuntu-site related project in LP?
<pak33m> theres website-editors
<newz2000> that's the team I was thinking of
<newz2000> the closest project we have is https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-website
<newz2000> oh, that's a product. Is that the same as a project?
<pak33m> ive never seen a product
<pak33m> but i dont think so
<pak33m> http://launchpad.net/gtg is a project i believe
<pak33m> and then http://launchpad.net/~gtg would be a team
<newz2000> oh, they are the same
<newz2000> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website == https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-website
<pak33m> k
<dpm> I think a product/project can contain subprojects, IIRC. Product is only the internal name for a project
<dpm> so attaching a blueprint to ubuntu-site sounds like a good idea to me
<newz2000> ok
<pak33m> ok
<pak33m> newz2000: stupid question... do i have access to that project?
<newz2000> I'm not sure
<newz2000> (though you are the top contributor) :-)
<pak33m> lol
<pak33m> then i may
<pak33m> ill have to look
<dpm> I think everyone can register blueprints, though
<pak33m> dpm: i have have tried creatinng blueprints on things before and been told i dont have access
<pak33m> but i dont know
<newz2000> dpm: do you have any experience in translating large blocks of text?
<pak33m> maybe ill look for someone really good with lp hehehe
<newz2000> Do we use launchpad for that?
<newz2000> oh, wait, no we'll use the wiki
<dpm> newz2000, ubuntu-docs for example. We always break things in paragraphs to ease the translation
<pak33m> after i get home ill start looking around as far as lp to see what i can come up with to get the ball rolling as far as setting up the specs and such
<newz2000> ok. I'm happy to help you however I can
<pak33m> cool
<dpm> ok, I'd say at this point we could summarize and perhaps set a date for another meeting for review, what do you think?
<pak33m> that works for me dpm
<pak33m> so for now, i am going to work on expanding on the specs on the wiki page, and setting up a blueprint...
<pak33m> ill pass those on to you two for review when im complete
<dpm> pak33m, cool, remember that in the meantime if you need any help you just have to ping us
<pak33m> sounds gread dpm
<dpm> you can use the subpages under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/ as a template for a spec
<pak33m> ok... thanks for the link
<dpm> there is a template somewhere in the wiki, but it'll take me some minutes to find
<pak33m> ok..
<newz2000> pak33m: when it comes time to start recruiting help, let me send the first email introducing you as the lead for this project.
<pak33m> ok
<pak33m> that sounds fine
<dpm> pak33m, there it is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpecTemplate, you can take out the chunks that do not apply to this particular spec
<pak33m> do we need another meeting prior to starting recruiting or do you think we can do it informally over irc/email?
<pak33m> thanks dpm
<newz2000> I'm ok w/ informal but I'm always here anyway. Happy to have another meeting if it helps dpm.
<pak33m> ok.. well.. i say we leave it as next meeding tbd depending on need
<newz2000> ok
<dpm> pak33m, I'd say we schedule another meeting to review the spec. Would a week or two give you enough time for the spec, pak33m?
<pak33m> ok... if you would like to do another meeting that is fine..
<dpm> I think it would help fleshing things out a bit
<pak33m> dpm: newz2000 the week of the 22nd would be best for me i think... not monday and not at 1300 est all week
<pak33m> if you two can come up with something that works around that i should be good
<newz2000> how about this same time two weeks from now?
<pak33m> thats fine with me.. dpm
<pak33m> ?
<dpm> newz2000, ^ that sounds good to me
<dpm> yes
<pak33m> ok.. great
<newz2000> cool.
<pak33m> two weeks.. the 26th.. awesome
<newz2000> thanks guys, thanks pak33m for leading this. I'm excited to see it come through.
<dpm> pak33m, great!, thanks for driving this, as I say, you know where we are, just ping if you need any help until then
<pak33m> thanks all :)
<pak33m> cjohnston has now left my body and returned me back to it
<dpm> :-)
<cjohnston> awesome
<cjohnston> i feel better now
<dpm> ok, added the meeting to my calendar
<cjohnston> i went from a 17" widescreen to a 10" netbook there
<cjohnston> talk about a change
<cjohnston> heh
<dpm> ok, I must head out now, see you guys soon!
<cjohnston> thanks dpm
<dpm> no worries :-), bye!
<cjohnston> newz2000: are you thinking something like wiki.ubuntu.com/English or wiki.ubuntu.com/Local/Enligsh or how are you thinking?
<cjohnston> or no preference
<cjohnston> one concern that i do have about having the landing pages on a wiki page is that users could go and add their own blog or whatever other "resource" they want without any real check system
<cjohnston> i was just thinking maybe something like a drupal install or something?
<cjohnston> and give certain people access to it
<cjohnston> this almost seems to "official" to me to have that type of vulnerability, imo
<cjohnston> newz2000: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+spec/website-localization/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/WebsiteLocalization/Spec
<newz2000> hey cjohnston
<newz2000> I think we should use a very clear and specific namespace
<newz2000> and I'd use a namespace that works well with the browser to make the code simpler. wiki.u.c/.../en-us or wiki.u.c/.../es for example
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> you still around newz2000 ?
#ubuntu-website 2010-02-13
<IanWizard> I don't know who I need to tell, but there is a mixup with the iso files on the servers.  It's gotten to the mirrors and the torrent too.
<cjohnston> IanWizard: more information please
<IanWizard> When I try to download desktop, I get UNR.  32 and 64 bit, both go to the respective copy of UNR.  The filename is right, but when I boot, I see the UNR message in the bootloader.
<cjohnston> where did you download?
<IanWizard> I've done the main server, mirrors, and the torrent.
<cjohnston> 9.10
<cjohnston> ?
<IanWizard> They're all "infected".
<IanWizard> yes
<cjohnston> im trying to download now..
<cjohnston> will see what happens
<IanWizard> It has the right filename.  But when you reboot, It turns out to be UNR
<cjohnston> thats what im gonna look at
<cjohnston> IanWizard: did you boot to the live cd or choose install
<cjohnston> your not using a netbook are you?
<cjohnston> i do see that it says something about netbook launcher app, but thats all im seeing in reference to UNR
<cjohnston> anyway.. i have to take off.. my nick will still be online, so feel free to respond and ill check more when i get back tonight
<IanWizard> sorry, I had to step away for a few.  I am on a netbook (1201N, so all that's missing is optical drive)  and that's what I'm talking about (I think)  when the boot loader says "Try Ubuntu Netbook Remix ..."
<IanWizard> I have to go now too
<IanWizard> but I'll trust that I have informed the right people (if there is even a problem)
<IanWizard> bye
#ubuntu-website 2011-02-07
<stas> ping newz2000
<newz2000> hey stas
<stas> hey, got a minute so I can query you?
<stas> newz2000: ^ :)
<newz2000> stas: sure, what's up?
#ubuntu-website 2011-02-09
<artnay> do ISD hackers have their own channel somewhere or is this a suitable channel to ask a question which concerns https://launchpad.net/canonical-identity ?
<artnay> to be precise, the question is about http://login.ubuntu.com
<daker_> artnay, try #canonical-isd
<artnay> daker_: thanks
#ubuntu-website 2011-02-10
<newz2000> AlanBell: hey, there's been some big changes to the wiki theme, I've got to get thigns a bit organized, tomorrow I will set it up so that you can see what's going on. We've incorporated a lot of the suggested enhancements.
<AlanBell> great
<AlanBell> looking forward to it
<AlanBell> any news on the 1.9 upgrade?
<newz2000> AlanBell: no, sorry, none
<newz2000> but there is a great deal of frustration over the current situation
<AlanBell> any idea what the holdup is?
<newz2000> just the sheer size of the problem
<AlanBell> it is a big old wiki certainly
<cjohnston> alejandraobregon: ping
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: hello
<cjohnston> Howdy..
<cjohnston> Do you know who is responsible for the upkeep (beyond just text) of uds.ubuntu.com?
<cjohnston> I don't know who to forward the bugs to that we keep getting about the website
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: let me confirm for you, one second...
<cjohnston> Okie..
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: still waiting for confimation... what sorts of bugs are being reported? could you give me an idea?
<cjohnston> bug 716726 bug 709395
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 716726 in ubuntu-website "right navigation arrow on uds.ubuntu.com slideshow cut off (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716726
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709395 in ubuntu-website "uds.ubuntu.com needs the use the Ubuntu font (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709395
<cjohnston> bug 713125
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 713125 in ubuntu-website "broken/wrong SSL certificate on uds.ubuntu.com (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713125
<cjohnston> those are the three newest
<cjohnston> ]Also.. do you know who is responsible for apt.ubuntu.com?
<newz2000> cjohnston: I don't know who owns that one either
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: thanks... will need to follow this up tomorrow and get back to you
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> thanks
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: no problem, thank you!
#ubuntu-website 2011-02-12
<AlanBell> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog bit of a reverse proxy issue there
<cjohnston> AlanBell: file a bug against ubuntu-website-content please
<cjohnston> newz2000: Bug #717817 Bug #717820
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 717817 in ubuntu-website-content "Bit torrent or BitTorrent or Bit Torrent (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717817
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 717820 in ubuntu-website-content ""cd" or "CD" (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717820
<cjohnston> AlanBell: nevermind then
<cjohnston> ;-)
#ubuntu-website 2011-02-13
<Nood> Hi
<Nood> im  not very experienced with websites so bare with me.
<Nood> If i have a website that links to a website e.gg
<Nood> www.newwebsite.com/videos/video1.mpg
<Nood> how would i search through the folder www.newwebsite.com/videos
<Nood> is there a way to list ths in an apache sort of style?
#ubuntu-website 2012-02-06
<aquarius> that's why I'm working on a third-party replacement.
<aquarius> happy to have your help :)
<mhall119> I'll be happy to give it
<aquarius> lp:youoneteeoh
<mhall119> aquarius: is this related to tomblog at all?
<aquarius> no
<aquarius> what's tomblog?
<mhall119> aquarius: http://blog.rtg.in.ua/2011/03/tomblog-note-publishing.html
<aquarius> cool. I'd forgotten about that :)
<aquarius> that's a rye thing
<nigelb> aquarius: I heard you had fun getting back inside your house :)
<aquarius> tomblog uses the couchdb interface to notes, though, which is not a good idea because it's going away
<aquarius> but the notes API interface is not foing away
<aquarius> *going
<aquarius> so it could be ported to use that
<aquarius> the notes API is what u1to uses
<mhall119> oh, so that's what youoneteeoh stands for
<mhall119> so youoneteeoh uses the snowy protocol or something?
<mhall119> yay, and it's django too!
<aquarius> yep
<aquarius> you should find it easy to use :)
<mhall119> where do I find django_oauth_client ?
<doctormon> mhall119: It's in the repositories isn't it?
<aquarius> https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/+junk/django-oauth-client is where I got it from ;()
<aquarius> :)
<doctormon> And also available in the packaged download fancy pants of loco-portal
<mhall119> not in mine, appearantly
<aquarius> there may be a more official version
<aquarius> django-openid-client is in the repos. I'm not sure about django-oauth-client; it's not in my repos
<doctormon> Ah i think you're right, I confused the two.
<aquarius> mhall119, it requires django-1.4
<mhall119> 1.4?
<aquarius> well, it strictly only requires humanize from django 1.4, but I just grabbed the whole thing and put it on the python path ;)
<aquarius> ya. in alpha atm :)
<mhall119> that's not even in pypi
<nigelb> get it from git.
<nigelb> or svn
<doctormon> nigelb: This is a non-swearing channel ;-)
<nigelb> haha
<aquarius> just download the tarball
<aquarius> oh, u1to needs to be in a folder called u1to :)
<aquarius> so what I do is mkdir trunk; cd trunk; bzr branch lp:youoneteeoh; cd u1to; PYTHONPATH=/path/to/django-oauth-client:/path/to/django-1.4 python manage.py runserver
<aquarius> er, bzr branch lp:youoneteeoh u1to
<aquarius> nigelb, yeah, the house stuff was unfun, but amusing in retrospect :)
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> aquarius: Where was your daughter that night?
<aquarius> nigelb, with her mum :)
<aquarius> this wasn't my weekend with her
<nigelb> Ah! Lucky :)
<aquarius> well... if she had have been here then I wouldn't have been in the pub until half one in the mornign :)
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> 424
<mhall119> aquarius: I got youoneteeoh working after some hacking
<aquarius> yay!
<aquarius> hacking?
<mhall119> it didn't like being run from a folder called 'trunk', it was expecting 'u1to'
<mhall119> lots of relative imports and such
<aquarius> hence me saying "oh, u1to needs to be in a folder called u1to :)" at 12.18 this morning ;)
<aquarius> sorry, should have been clearer abou tthat
<mhall119> also had to track down all the requirements based off import error messages
<mhall119> well, it doesn't need that anymore
<mhall119> at least, not in my branch
<aquarius> yeah, we haven't documented the requirements at all so far :
<aquarius> :)
<aquarius> but it works for you, yes?
<aquarius> I'd be happy to chat abou tit
<mhall119> works so far
<cjohnston> mornin
<mhall119> formatting doesn't seem right on the notes, not sure if markdown/humanize isn't working or what
<mhall119> morning cjohnston, did you get that fix to summit out last night?
<mhall119> aquarius: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/youoneteeoh/add-requirements-file/+merge/91651
<aquarius> coolio
<aquarius> formatting isn't right on the notes
<aquarius> I only wrote that bit at the weekend and it isn't finished yet :)
<aquarius> that's the bit I want to work on though
<cjohnston> ya
<aquarius> it's complicated by how translating tomboy xml into markdown is hard
<mhall119> aquarius: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/youoneteeoh/rem-relative-imports/+merge/91653 does away with the 'u1to' and relative imports that were stopping me from running it
<mhall119> cjohnston: does that help them, speed wise?
<cjohnston> aquarius: speaking of writing code quicky, the hide talks that arent for me is gone
<cjohnston> mhall119: i think so, but i dont know.. im on a different connection than i was, so its kinda hard to say
<mhall119> cjohnston: seems faster tome
<cjohnston> good
<cjohnston> i got all the meetings changed to
<cjohnston> do you know if trackfix will run automagically and detect the meeting name changes and do its work?
<mhall119> don't know
<mhall119> daker: you around?
<cjohnston> i see the NY Football Giants won last night
<mhall119> accidentally
<cjohnston> mhall119: it seems as though trackfix did its job
<cjohnston> i didnt get to watch it
<cjohnston> what happened
<mhall119> cjohnston: the giants scored a touchdown they didn't want
<cjohnston> ic
<mhall119> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRmkJ922JKI
<cjohnston> what was he doing mhall119 ? trying to stop the clock?
<cjohnston> or flipping out cause he was gonna win the superbowl
<mhall119> cjohnston: they wanted to run down the clock, then kick a field goal
<cjohnston> ic
<Pendulum> mhall119: I was just told that the guy is now saying that it wasn't accidental
<mhall119> Pendulum: oh really?  Not that it ended up making a difference either way
<Pendulum> mhall119: I can't find anything to back it up, but my father said something about it. I have seen that he's now happy he made the touchdown
<mhall119> no doubt, it was the game-winning score
<mhall119> but if the Patriots had managed to make that last drive and score a touchdown of their own in the last minute, it'd be another story
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> of course, they should have let them score a little earlier
<Pendulum> which would have given them more time
#ubuntu-website 2012-02-07
<mhall119> daker: will you be around today to help me review the merge proposals for LTP?
<mhall119> cjohnston: didn't you say we had the social media links in an MP for loco.u.c?
<cjohnston> trunk
<mhall119> oh, only team events
<mhall119> I'm going to add it to global events too
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> mhall119: id like to try to get the userprofile stuff done in summit and move it to ltp after
<mhall119> cjohnston: are you working on that?
<cjohnston> mhall119: i need a front end put on my code
<cjohnston> i guess i can just list all of the info, and hopefully someone will pick it up and make it pretty
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/927825/+merge/91704
<cjohnston> uggh.. theres now conflicts in my userprofile stuff
<mhall119> that's what happens when you let a branch sit for too long
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> is launchpad in common now or schedule
<mhall119> common
<cjohnston> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/schedule/tests.py#L37
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> cjohnston: oh, I thought it had moved
<mhall119> I must be thinking LTP
<cjohnston> i think it is in common tho
<cjohnston> mhall119: the etherpad_host crap in the tests is throwing errors, but thats the only error i got with summit.common import launchpad
<cjohnston> if i change it to summit.schedule import launchpad
<cjohnston> I get:  test_update_user_details_long_names  errror
<mhall119>   I don't see launchpad.py in ./common/ though
<cjohnston> i do
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/add-user-profiles/+merge/85194
<cjohnston> its in my mp
<cjohnston> thats why
<cjohnston> hehe
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> ronnietucker: was it you or daker who did the twitter feed rewrite and the photo feed?
<ronnietucker> Not guilty. Must have been daker.  :)
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> that's what I thought
<mhall119> ronnietucker: I'm in a meeting in -community-team right now, will you be around for a big?
<mhall119> bit
<ronnietucker> I'm at work just now, but I'll keep checking back here until about 6pm then I
<ronnietucker> I'm off home  :)
<ronnietucker> (6pm UK time, it's 4:21pm just now)
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> cjohnston: meeting
<cjohnston> ping me when done please
<mhall119> ok
<ronnietucker> mhall119: about to head home soon, drop me an email/G+ if you still need me for anything.
<mhall119> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> mhall119: were you able to find out anything about the SSO problem?
<mhall119> yeah, for triad the identity_url they have matches what we have, so i'm not sure what the problem is
<mhall119> there is a triad2 user, but neither of them have logged in October 2010
<cjohnston> he has merged accounts
<mhall119> that could be it....but usually ISD sees a different identity_url than us when that causes the problem
<mhall119> I know ISD specifically said that merged user accounts would cause these issues
<mhall119> he should contact them to get his account cleaned up
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: in #canonical-isd?
<mhall119> yeah
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/add-user-profiles/+merge/85194
<cjohnston> there arent links yet
<cjohnston> but it would be /u/username and /u/username/update
<cjohnston> mhall119: if you can take ^^ and polish it up, that would be a great release for LTP and summit
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'll take a look, but my global event changes are my priority this week
<cjohnston> what are you doing to global event
<Ronnie> hi mhall119, i saw you mail flying by...
<cjohnston> Ronnie: !
<Ronnie> its a long time ago since i worked on LTP...
<Ronnie> hi cjohnston
<cjohnston> :-)
<Ronnie> im still alive ;)
<Ronnie> mhall119: it it possible for you to setup the code branches somewhere online so i can look and take some screenshots to start with. at the moment i havent all the packeges etc installed to setup LTP myself
<Ronnie> the codebranches you mentioned in the mail i mean
<Ronnie> cjohnston: is there some awesome new stuff in LTP i should know about?
<cjohnston> Ronnie: not really
<cjohnston> :-(
<Ronnie> hmm, too bad
<cjohnston> daker is the new project lead Ronnie
<cjohnston> I have the user profile stuff in Summit just about done... if I can get help finishing it there, then it could be easily moved to LTP
<Ronnie> i have to eat now, i hope i can be online in a few hours
<cjohnston> there is some more social stuff in trunk
<mhall119> Ronnie: I can take some screenshots of my localhost if that would help
<Ronnie>  mhall119 if you could do that, that would be great
<mhall119> Ronnie: http://awesomescreenshot.com/0d0ttruef is what I currently have
<nigelb> mhall119: you need to install localtunnel.
<nigelb> it lets you share your django stuff to others for testing.
<nigelb> (its a ruby thing and its amazing)
<mhall119> nigelb: I can just throw it up on the cloud if I really needed to
<nigelb> yeah, but this is faster :)
<mhall119> should probably setup a permanent LTP staging like I have for summit
<cjohnston> mhall119: did you ever setup summit to pull from trunk randomly?
<mhall119> cjohnston: not yet
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: could they go on the same server?
<mhall119> cjohnston: on different ports, yeah
<cjohnston> would that be better, or create a second one
<mhall119> I'll just use the one we already have
<mhall119> I need to get summit staging running under wsgi and apache anyway
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> mhall119: would you be willing to point like summit.chrisjohnston.org and linaro.chrisjohnston.org so we can have both themes?
<mhall119> I can setup the vhost, if you can point those subdomains to the public ip
<cjohnston> I'm fine with that
<Ronnie> mhall119: does the screenshot contains all the items that need to be shown on that page, or is something missing?
<mhall119> Ronnie: should be everything
<Ronnie> oke
<mhall119> since I have markdown available in the event description, we can add things like the video there
<cjohnston> mhall119: whats the ip again?
<mhall119> global event details allow any HTML too, since it's only editable by admins
<cjohnston> should I do an ltp.chrisjohnston.org as well?
<Ronnie> mhall119: whats the black spot on the screen?
<mhall119> cjohnston: 91.189.93.80
<mhall119> Ronnie: that's an embedded Youtube video, my screencapture tool couldn't get it's actual content
<mhall119> it's part of the event details
<mhall119> s/details/description/
<mhall119> that's what I was talking about above, using markdown and html to embed the video
<cjohnston> mhall119: summit.chrisjohnston.org, linaro.chrisjohnston.org, and ltp.chrisjohnston.org all exist and point to 91.189.93.80
<cjohnston> one it works, I'll make some short url's and put them in the topic
<mhall119> cool
<Ronnie> mhall119: the first part till the data1 and data2 under the video are all HTML from the database, so not movable to another section of the page?
<mhall119> Ronnie: corrent
<mhall119> if you think we need a separate section for them, we can add that to the model
<Ronnie> i think the 2 page split isn't that bad. part of the content s interesting before the UGJ starts, the other part while the UGJ is running. put it all on one page makes the page too big in my opinion
<cjohnston> mhall119: aquarius there are issues on tablets where use has issues.. it isnt possible to get the hover area to open up unless you click to open the meeting.. the meeting opens in a new window.. if you close that new window, you are then able to see the hover and have to click off to get rid of it
<cjohnston> another thing im told is that sometimes when clicking a meeting down near the bottom of the screen, it will actually select the top meeting for the day
<mhall119> Ronnie: can we make the "dashboard" generic enough to work for non-global-jam global events
<mhall119> ?
<mhall119> if so, then I'm all for a separate page
<mhall119> cjohnston: they need smaller tablets
<mhall119> cjohnston: do you have a specific example of the wrong meeting being selected?
<cjohnston> not of that no
<cjohnston> i wasnt able to reproduce
<cjohnston> i was able to reproduce the first part
<mhall119> the mobile css only applies when the resolution width is 480px or smaller, otherwise you get the desktop version
<cjohnston> right
<cjohnston> its with the desktop version
<mhall119> so their tablet probably gets the hi-res desktop version, which isn't so good for touch
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> would it be possible to include tablets on mobile screens then?
<mhall119> tell them out mobile/touch work only targets phone-size devices
<mhall119> but that once they start giving away Ubuntu tablets, we'll be happy to make it work there too
<cjohnston> so pretty much say sorry?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> tell them we're still working on it, and would appreciate any help they can give
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> Ronnie: all my changes are in lp:~mhall119/loco-team-portal/global-event-enhancements now
<cjohnston> mhall119: wasnt the double-side-column stuff already in the css?
<cjohnston> mhall119: i like the markup work... be nice to have that in summit
<mhall119> cjohnston: it was as 'content', not 'column'
<mhall119> mine doesn't have built-in padding and margins
<cjohnston> gotcha
<czajkowski> *bops* evening
<mhall119> hey czajkowski
<mhall119> cjohnston: my global events enhancement isn't ready for merging yet
<cjohnston> I just wanted to see the code
<mhall119> then bzr branch it :P
<cjohnston> no
#ubuntu-website 2012-02-08
<cjohnston> aquarius: im getting many complimpents about your mobile view
<aquarius> cjohnston, cool
<aquarius> I note: it is *your* mobile view :)
<aquarius> I just threw in a couple of meta tags for the viewport :)
<cjohnston> lool
<aquarius> srsly, you guys did all the hard work
 * cjohnston points to mhall119 
<mhall119> I didn't touch a thing
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb et al.. we have two new MPs for Summit from jamestunnicliffe!
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~dooferlad/summit/requirements_bzr_version_bump and https://code.launchpad.net/~dooferlad/summit/wide_view_auto_refresh_always
<cjohnston> jamestunnicliffe: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/summit/+spec/linaro-q212-requirements
#ubuntu-website 2012-02-09
<nigelb> cjohnston: yayayay
<daker> Bonjour ツ
<daker> mhall119, i am here
<cjohnston> its daker !
<mhall119> hey daker!
<mhall119> daker: we've got some merge proposals for LTP I'd like to knock out today
<daker> i will test it soon
<mhall119> daker: I'll be working on them too
<mhall119> daker: you did out photo import on LTP right?
<daker> photo import ?
<mhall119> on the team page and global events page
<mhall119> where it imports photos from flickr, picasa, etc
<daker> ah yes
<mhall119> how hard would it be to make that refresh every 30 seconds?
<mhall119> I have an update to the twitter feed to update like that
<daker> mhall119, you mean auto update for the photos ?
<mhall119> yeah, so periodically check for new ones
<mhall119> daker: if you can review https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-team-portal/global-event-enhancements/+merge/92182 for me, I'm going through the rest
<mhall119> then I'd like to walk through a deployment with you
<mhall119> cjohnston: ping
<daker> mhall119, which django version ?
<mhall119> daker: 1.1.2 still
<mhall119> IS isn't ready to move us to 1.3 yet
<mhall119> daker: you should be able to setup the virtualenv withthe makefile
<daker> ok
<cjohnston> its 730.. what mhall119
<daker> mhall119, http://pastebin.com/m5tgyT9K
<mhall119> cjohnston: not my fault you're in san fran
<mhall119> cjohnston: can you change owner of https://launchpad.net/~ltp-devs to daker please?
<cjohnston> ya ya ya
<mhall119> daker: try removing '==2.4b4' from the bzr line in requirements.txt
<mhall119> then make clean and make again
<mhall119> it  looks like that specific version isn't on pypi anymore
<daker> now it's 2.5b6
<cjohnston> mhall119: what we did with LTP was to make it =>bzr2.4
<cjohnston> mhall119: done
<cjohnston> mhall119: could you please setup summit.c.o and linaro.c.o? I'd like to show Stephen the staging site today
<mhall119> cjohnston: give me a big, I have to get apache and everything setup on that box
<mhall119> s/ big/bit/
<cjohnston> ty
<daker> mhall119, what should i test exactly?
<daker> where do you display the activities field on the layout ?
<daker> mhall119, ^
<mhall119> daker: above the chat iframe
<mhall119> on the dashboard page
<daker> {% if global_event_object.description %}
<daker> {{ global_event_object.activities|markdown }}
<daker> {% endif %}
<daker> i think it should be :
<daker> {% if global_event_object.activities %} and not description
<mhall119> ah, good catch, yes
<mhall119> daker: pushing the fix now
<daker> btw markdown doesn't urlize links
<mhall119> daker: no, there's syntax for doing that
<mhall119> (link text)[url]
<daker> ah
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you review that BP from yesterday please
<mhall119> cjohnston: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/summit/+spec/linaro-q212-requirements ?
<cjohnston> yes please
<cjohnston> add/change anything you think should be corrected
<mhall119> cjohnston: you just want me to look over it?
<mhall119> daker: if you change the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-team-portal/global-event-enhancements/+merge/92182 to Approved, tarmac will merge it into trunk in a few minutes
<daker> done
<daker> mhall119, we should follow those schemas http://schema.org/Event , http://schema.org/EventVenue
<mhall119> daker: for what reason?
<daker> mhall119, this is what recommended by search engines (google, etc..)
<daker> read the description on the homepage http://schema.org
<mhall119> daker: oh interesting, I didn't know the search engines were doing this
<mhall119> daker: I'm all for it
<daker> they do
<cjohnston> my stupid permissions stuff seems to be broken on my machine again
<mhall119> might want to  file a bug to make sure it stays on our list until done
<cjohnston> +1
<mhall119> daker: will you be online for the next couple hours to go through the deployment process for LTP?
<daker> i hope so
<mhall119> cool
<nigelb> mhall119 / cjohnston - I'm thinking of having boolean fields in summit on a per summit basis for autoscheduler and re-scheduler. so that it can be turned off from the UI as well.
<cjohnston> nigelb: after this week, here is what I would like to do:
<cjohnston> recommend that we leave auto/rescheduler on
<cjohnston> we have been freezing all sessions that are scheduled as of 830, however other sessions can still be scheduled in after that time frame
<cjohnston> I would propose that we leave that alone, leave autosched on
<cjohnston> and we create a script that 30 minutes prior to the meeting, the auto is unticked
<nigelb> don't untick.
<cjohnston> why
<nigelb> Just don't use that to schedule.
<cjohnston> dont use what to schedule
<nigelb> sessions in the next 30 mins
<cjohnston> you mean change the schedule/autoschedule scripts to notchange it?
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> like, fix it into the rescheduler.
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> I'm ok with that.. mhall119 ?
<mhall119> daker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamPortal/ReleaseProcess
<mhall119> that's the process for deploying LTP
<mhall119> nigelb: I'm okay with that too, yeah
<daker> mhall119, thanks
<mhall119> daker: it's best to keep a clean branch of trunk for deploying
<mhall119> same for production
<mhall119> if you want to go ahead and do step #2, that will take a bit for Launchpad to process, and we can go through the rest then
<daker> mhall119, can you wait like one hour ? i need to go back home
<mhall119> daker: sure
<daker> mhall119, thanks
<daker_> yo mhall119
<mhall119> hey daker
<daker_> brb
<mhall119> ok :)
<daker_> mhall119: pinf
<mhall119> daker_: pong
<daker_> mhall119: go on ?
<mhall119> um....where did we leave off?
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamPortal/ReleaseProcess <-- did you read that?
<daker_> yes
<mhall119> ok, so we already did #1, this is the only MP that we're putting into this release
<mhall119> step 2 generates the new translations template
<mhall119> I have a separate directory called 'release' with a trunk and production branch in it
<mhall119> that I only use for deployments
<mhall119> I'd recommend you doing the same
<daker_> ok
<mhall119> they don't need a local environment setup, just the bzr branch
<mhall119> then run the command from step #2
<mhall119> it should modify a .pot file, which you will commit with a message like "New translations template", then push to lp:loco-team-portal
<mhall119> then you wait for Launchpad to tell you that the new translations files are ready
<mhall119> this takes between a few minutes and a few hours, depending on how much load launchpad is under
<daker_> mhall119: i need to push directly to the trunk ?
<mhall119> daker_: yes
<mhall119> for deployments we don't go through MPs
<mhall119> it's pretty much all automated now anyway
<daker_> ok
<daker_> done
<mhall119> daker_: you'll get an email from Launchpad saying it's imported the new .pot file into it's translations system
<mhall119> then we'll move on to step 4
<mhall119> let me know when you get that email
<daker_> ok
<daker_> mhall119: no mail :/
<daker_> mhall119: is this mail so important ?
<daker_> it's 1hour now
<mhall119> daker_: it just lets you know when you can move on to step 4
<mhall119> daker_: if it gets too late for you today, I can continue with it and we'll walk through again next time
<daker_> ok
<mhall119> daker: any email yet?
<daker> no :/
<mhall119> hmmm, it looks like it was imported: https://translations.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+imports
<mhall119> I wonder if cjohnston renaming everything is causing email problems
<mhall119> daker: let's assume it's done and continue with the deployment if you still have time
<daker> ok go
#ubuntu-website 2012-02-10
<daker> mhall119: which format ? MO ?
<mhall119> daker: PO
<daker> mhall119: i think i know why we didn't get the mail
<mhall119> why?
<cjohnston> ?
<daker> no no i think i am wrong
<mhall119> I'm going to blame cjohnston until proven otherwise :)
<daker> the contact email is empty
<cjohnston> what did I not do
<mhall119> cjohnston: we didn't get an email when the translations template was imported by LP
<daker> mhall119: and after requesting the tar.gz
<daker> mhall119: got it
<daker> mhall119: i am at #7
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> daker: we'll have one additional thing to add to the email at #15 that is specific to this release
<daker> mhall119: i'll passe #8
<mhall119> that's fine, I'll update my staging box after you do #12
<mhall119> daker: on #9, to 'bzr st' and make sure there aren't any new translations files that need to be 'bzr add'ed
<daker> done
<daker> mhall119: #12 done
<mhall119> ok, let me update
<mhall119> daker: looks good
<daker> YAY
<mhall119> daker: for #13 and #14, use ~ltp-devs instead of ~loco-directory-dev
<daker> mhall119: done!
<mhall119> daker: http://91.189.93.80:8001/ is staging, running from the production branch
<mhall119> everything looks good
<mhall119> daker: did you send the email already?
<daker> not yet!
<mhall119> good, we need a couple things for that
<mhall119> first, I updated the email text on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamPortal/ReleaseProcess to use the new ~ltp-devs
<mhall119> second, we need to add "apt-get install python-markdown" as the first step in the email
<mhall119> third, please cc me and jono on the rt email (mhall119<at>ubuntu.com and jono<at>ubuntu.com)
<daker> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/835962/
<mhall119> daker: looks good to me
<daker> ok sending to rt at ubuntu.com
<mhall119> and me and jono please
<daker> yes yes
<daker> mhall119: done!
<mhall119> daker: \o/
<daker> YATA
<mhall119> congrats, your first deployment
<mhall119> not too bad is it?
<daker> i forgot to set the object :/
<mhall119> should be fine
<daker> bed time :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: I have a work item from last UDS to "Polish bootstrapping process" for LTP, do you remember what needs to be done?
<cjohnston> no. maybe nigelb does
<mhall119> I'll ping him in the morning
<cjohnston> mhall119: i just pushed an update to the import_live_data script
<cjohnston> its not 100% yet...
<cjohnston> but its not bad
<cjohnston> mhall119: it doesnt seem possible to get most user information
<cjohnston> nor to guarentee that the user id in live matches the user id that's imported
<cjohnston> the first one we could deal with, the second would be a problem
<cjohnston> jamestunnicliffe: the import seems to take about 10 minutes
<mhall119> cjohnston: you'll have to keep a mapping dict, like I did for other objects
<nigelb> mhall119: Its the initial setup process. We wanted to make it as easy as possible.
<mhall119> daker_: cjohnston: Ronnie: new version of LTP is live!
<Ronnie> mhall119: great
<daker> i saw that
<Ronnie> whats new?
<mhall119> Ronnie: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/globaljam/
<mhall119> Ronnie: we also have markdown formatting support in almost all of the large text fields
<Ronnie> mhall119: is the layout broken, i see dots between de nav and page
<mhall119> Ronnie: try ctrl+refresh?
<mhall119> it looks right to me
<Ronnie> mhall119: CTRL+F5 fixed it
<mhall119> cool
<Ronnie> it definitly needs some new layout tough
<cjohnston> yay!
<mhall119> Ronnie: yeah, that's the best I could do in this timeframe
<mhall119> I'm hoping you'll still contribute a new layout for it
<cjohnston> would be nice to get a layout done for user profile stuff, then it will be done
<mhall119> +1
<cjohnston> that would be a gread add
<cjohnston> great
<Ronnie> i hope i can make time for it some day, but small chance. Got like 2 jobs atm
<pleia2> mhall119: should blog about improvements! :)
<mhall119> pleia2: I plan to
<Ronnie> daker_: a while ago you posted some new designs for LTP here. how is going the progress on that?
<daker_> Ronnie, can you just wait, i need to go home ツ
<Ronnie> daker_: sure
<mhall119> Ronnie: unfortunately LTP development has been idle for a while
<mhall119> we're trying to get things rolling again
<Ronnie> hard to find new devs?
<mhall119> yeah, and our old devs keep getting jobs and stuff
<cjohnston> damn jobs
#ubuntu-website 2013-02-09
<mhall119> FYI, I've pushed a new branch (and created a new series) for a django theme that looks like developer.u.c: lp:~ubuntu-community-webthemes/ubuntu-community-webthemes/developer-django-theme
#ubuntu-website 2014-02-09
<mhall119> daker: dude, I didn't know you filed so many bugs against ubuntu-api-website, sorry I hadn't gotten to them before
<daker> :)
<daker> no worries
<daker> mhall119: for bug 1275954
<ubottu> bug 1275954 in Ubuntu API Website "Porting the whole website to django" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1275954
<daker> i have like 90% of the functionality written
<daker> for the cloud portal
<daker> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cloud-portal-dev/ubuntu-cloud-portal/portal/files/head:/cloud_portal/apps/
<mhall119> daker: does it allow for translating pages
<mhall119> ?
<mhall119> because that would be a big selling point
<daker> no but i believe that would be an easy thing to implement
<daker> and it depends what do you mean by "translating pages"
#ubuntu-website 2016-02-08
<wxl> daker: also, as a member of the lococouncil, i can confirm no one on the council seems to know how to update the blog listing, so docs would be nice. there's two of us that have submitted merge proposals that have been waiting a long time. we've asked to join the dev team to no avail
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> dholbach, so re: deployment, I've pinned the postgre charm to an earlier rev, as caio suggested the latest version might be buggy. I'm currently in #webops with barryprice, because juju doesn't start. Monday :)
<dholbach> ugh :-(
<dholbach> are we on a unstable series of the postgres charm?
<davidcalle> dholbach: standard trusty
<dholbach> :-/
<davidcalle> dholbach: maybe it's something else that's keeping us back, but no luck trying yet, juju doesn't bootstrap.
 * enyc wonders who can't label 14.10 correctly on http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<enyc> =)
<davidcalle> enyc: hah :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: pinning postgre to an older rev hasn't helped, I've asked for the ticket priority to be bumped.
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<dholbach> davidcalle: did you hear anything new already?
<davidcalle> dholbach, no, since earlier I've just clearly stated that this was blocking all devportal dpeloyments
<dholbach> ok... I wasn't sure if anyone started looking into the problem yet
#ubuntu-website 2016-02-09
<dholbach> davidcalle, did you hear anything new back from webops?
<davidcalle> dholbach: I know it's at the top of nodoubleg's TODO (and actually the only item right now, if the ticket site can be believed). US timezone, I'll wait until 9AM before pestering him.
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle 
<davidcalle> So, progress! :)  (yes, it's tuesday, the day of positivity, and coffee, it's also the Chandeleur which is the day - at least in France - we traditionnaly make and eat crêpes, nothing can go wrong with crêpes)
<dholbach> crêpes! :)
#ubuntu-website 2016-02-10
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> dholbach: morning, I'm waking up to an email from #is :) We are their top ticket, they came up with a suggestion (changing a var in a script which is globally used in other specs (?!) to allow our apache instances to access the staging network). Which I'm trying right now.
<dholbach> I'm crossing fingers and will hurry to the next church to light a couple of candles - any preferred deity you think I should pray to to get this back to working? :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach :-)
<dholbach> davidcalle, have my prayers had any effect? :-)
<dholbach> davidcalle, did you hear anything from is/webops?
<davidcalle> dholbach: yes, they are supposedly looking what's going on with postgre, since apparently, if I disable the previously failing part (the ip not being able to attach to the instance), I still get db crashes when the portal is trying to access it.
<dholbach> great :)
#ubuntu-website 2016-02-11
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> dholbach: Morning o/ if you want to catch up with the deployment: https://portal.admin.canonical.com/88368
<dholbach> it's resolved?
<dholbach> and good morning :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: no, but the fix could now be a simple case of fixing the connection to the db. Let's say I have high hopes for today.
<dholbach> ok... I was just wondering because the ticket said: Resolved: 1 week after opening / 1 day ago (Wed Feb 10 06:57 2016)
<dholbach> davidcalle, I just added automatically generating a .md snapcraft reference: https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snapcraft/pull/318/files :-)
<dholbach> it'd be the first customer for letting the md importer run a command after checking out the branch
<davidcalle> dholbach: it parses plugins for doc?
<dholbach> it runs 'snapcraft help plugins', 'snapcraft help nodejs', etc
<davidcalle> dholbach: nice :D
<dholbach> right now I'm thinking I should probably just write out one file, reference.md or something instead of one per topic
<davidcalle> dholbach: it depends, if a plugin is heavily documented, it will look weird if they are all on the same page. On the other hand, having multiple pages makes linking easier and less confusing. BTW, yesterday I've built the juju doc, to see how it's done, it's nice and could probably be turned into a django app :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, there's one markdown file with 96 lines, the others are almost all in the range of 15-20 lines
<dholbach> davidcalle, which technologies do they use?
<davidcalle> dholbach: md -> html, minimalist python server, static menu they update manually when a new doc is available, versions auto-generated by checking different git branches.
<dholbach> nice
<davidcalle> dholbach: we should steal their UI at some point :)
<dholbach> yes, very much so
<dholbach> I talked to didrocks yesterday and we came to a similar conclusion
<davidcalle> same :D
<dholbach> almost sounds like a decision ;-)
#ubuntu-website 2016-02-12
<dholbach> good morning
<enyc> evening
 * enyc again, wonders who can't label 14.10 correctly on http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<enyc> s://help.ubuntu.com/com
<enyc> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
<enyc> https://help.ubuntu.com/
<davidcalle> enyc: fine for me, still having the issue?
<enyc> davidcalle: no, it seems to have been fixed
<enyc> davidcalle: however, the other issue with  14.10 wrong labelling in  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/  *is* still present
